# IDE-Controller

## JensZ

Hi,

welchen IDE-Controller benutzt man mit kernel 2.4.18 bzw. 2.4.20. In der Kernelmailingliste, ließt man immer wieder über Probleme mit den Verschiedenen Controller. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Welche Controller benutzt ihr?

----------

## mr_neutron

Hmm, wie wär's mit: "Der, der zufällig auf meinem Board verbaut ist"? (Oder hab ich was flacsh verstanden?)

----------

## ColdFlame

nabend zusammen,

also wie ich das verstanden hab, willst du warscheinlich noch einen zusätzlichen Controller einbauen. (Aber nicht schlagen, falls das falsch ist   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ich benutz den Promise Ultra100tx2. Ist nichts besonderes, aber funzt einwandfrei unter Linux. 

Du solltest aber ein paar Sachen bei dem Betrieb mit einem zusätzlichen Controller beachten. Ich hatte z.B. anfangs auch mein DVD-Laufwerk mit an dem PRomise dranhängen. Da wollten mit einmal einige LinuxCDs nicht mehr richtig hochfahren. Haben zwar von dem Laufwerk gebootet, wenn aber der Kernel das Laufwerk erkennen sollte, kannte er es plötzlich nicht mehr  :Confused: 

Jetzt hab ich es so gemacht, das alle Festplatten am PromiseController hängen, und mein DVD und Brenner hängen am OnBoard-Controller. So haben sich alle lieb und alles arbeitet schön zusammen.   :Laughing: 

Bis ich das aber raus hatte.....das hat gedauert....  :Twisted Evil: 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,

ColdFlame

----------

## JensZ

Okay, war nicht so einbandfrei ausgedrückt. Ich hab 3 Laufwerke, aber nur einen Controller, daher muß ich Brenner und DVD an einem Kanal betreiben, was meiner Meinung nach nicht so das wahre ist, wenn gleich es funktioniert. Desshalb wollte ich einen kleinen Überblick darüber bekommen, welche Controller im Moment im Einsatz sind, und was es für Probleme gibt.

----------

## amne

ebenfalls nen Ultra100tx2, funktioniert wie schon gesagt fein das teil.

----------

## slyzer

Jup Promise Ultra 100 TX2 funkt einwandfrei  :Smile: 

cu

 slyzer

----------

## mr_neutron

 *ich wrote:*   

> Hmm, wie wär's mit: "Der, der zufällig auf meinem Board verbaut ist"?

 

 *ColdFlame wrote:*   

> also wie ich das verstanden hab, willst du warscheinlich noch einen zusätzlichen Controller einbauen.

 

Hmm... OK, es war schon spät und mein Hirn vernebelt. Das nächste mal denke ich vor dem Posten, versprochen!   :Smile: 

----------

## moe

Wer sparen will kann auch sone Billigteile nehmen, ich hab einen von speedway, da ist ein Silicon Image SIL680 Chip drauf (ATA133) der wird unter Linux als CMD680 unterstützt, und hat mich 14 Euro gekostet   :Very Happy: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Tomislaw

Hallöchen,

ich hab auch einen Ultra100-TX2 controller und da freut es mich ja, dass ihr alle der meinung seid er funktioniert einwandfrei. aber wie bekomme ich ihn zum laufen? 

ich hab den support für promise pdc202{... 

und special udma features in den kernel einkompiliert.

und dann? fdisk -l zeigt mir nur meine festplatten und laufwerke an dem motherboard controller.

ich habe nicht vor von einer hd am ultra-controller zu booten, da hängen nur eine festplatte und ein dvd-laufwerk dran, die ich halt unter gentoo nutzen will.

thanx

----------

